# Oil-less Fryer



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Just bought me a Big Easy oil-less fryer. Gonna do a turkey in it tomorrow. Lowes had them on sale and if they are all they are said to be, it will pay for itself with two cookings! May have to use my old fryer for just Low Country Boiling now.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Turkey is in the oil-less fryer. I took the legs off to smoke them with some fatties.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bird and the smoked legs are done. We eat at 1pm and I will have the final evaluation then. Looks good so far.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't know how much hope I would have for an "oilless fried" turkey.

:questionableface:


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, of all people, you nose you cants deep fry anything widout grease. Never heared of shech.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, of all people, you nose you cants deep fry anything widout grease. Never heared of shech.

"unbelievableface"


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

did an oil - less Thanksgiving turkey and it turned out fantastic. Did a couple pork tenderloins a week later and they were outstanding also. Just sweet not having to deal with the oil. Call me lazy


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am a convert. No more peanut oil for me. My turkey pot just became my Low Country Boil pot! That has to be the most tender and moist bird I ever cooked!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, that's good to know. At the price of oil, it makes a heap of sense. I know the turkey and egg and black-eyed peas, so what else is on the plate?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

more importantly, where's the pork? you're gonna mess up your whole year!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Pay, 
That's exactly what I said. Not sure exactly why it's so good but, it is. Plus you get to use the drippings


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Man those legs look good , I love some smoke turkey legs


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

wdbrand said:


> Thanks, that's good to know. At the price of oil, it makes a heap of sense. I know the turkey and egg and black-eyed peas, so what else is on the plate?


Turnip Greens, Dressing with Giblet Gravy and Pear Salad.



dudeondacouch said:


> more importantly, where's the pork? you're gonna mess up your whole year!


Pork is in the peas and in the greens! I just did not put any on the plate I took a pic of.


----------

